# KARACHI City, Pakistan



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Karachi is one of the biggest city of the World and biggest city and financial hub of Pakistan and Capital of Sind.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Saddar Karachi










Bahdurabad, Karachi


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Dolmen towers, Clifton, Karachi*


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

City


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Karachi Rilway station


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Downtown area


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Dolmen towers in BG


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Karachi Port










Saddar


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Ocean tower
Photographer: M. Irfan Hussain.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Bahadurabad


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Bahdurabad area


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Downtown


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Karachi eh? interesting


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Flyover in Gulshan area Karachi


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Karachi flyovers in different areas of city.*

Johar flyover











Sohrab interchange / flyovers










Nagan flyover



















Jinah interchange










Gulshan










Rashid minhas flyover











Hassan Square flyover


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos but you should post their credits of these photos too


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

^^ thanks, i will follow your advise next time.


----------



## Savori_Paki (Apr 3, 2013)

Really nice effort, keep up the good work


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Boat basin area










*Photographer: Fazzkazi*


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Shahrah e Faisal, Karachi*










Ramiz photography.


----------



## united pakistan (Nov 7, 2011)

Karachi :rock:

nice thread mwahmed :applause:


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Karachi*

I.I Chundrigar road

Photo Credit: *IsrarShah*


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Dolmen City, Karachi*

*Photographer: Hyder*











*Creek Vistas, DHA Phase VIII*


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Photographer : *Raja Islam*

*Creek Vistas Towers, DHA VIII Karachi*


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Family Park in Gulshan

Photo by: Ayaz Ahmadanee on Panoramio










Al Riyaz tower, Shaheed e Millat road, Karachi


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Le Grand Restaurant- Zamzama, Karachi*

Photo from Raja Shamoon khan's gallery on Panoramio.










Clifton Grill


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Bahria Complex*

Photo by Iftikhar A khan on Panoramio










_DHA Karachi_

Photo by Tanveer Bokhari on Panoramio


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Karachi Boat club*

shared by ssc user: Deltaone










*City tower*

Photo by: Affan khan











Saima trade tower in Saddar

Photo by: Kumail on Panoramio










Creek VIsta

Iftikhar A Khan


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*North Karachi*

Pic by official page of North Karachi on Facebook


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Photos by Micheal clapp*


Karachi Day 1 - Dinner with Babar's Family by michael clapp, on Flickr


Karachi Day 1 - Dinner with Babar's Family by michael clapp, on Flickr


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Karachi Port

Photographer: SMRafiq











Super Highway


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*SM Road*

Pic taken by me.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Karachi Port Area*

Photographer: mjabbasi




Muscat-Karachi 18 by mjabbasi, on Flickr


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Dolmen Karachi

Pic from FB Page of Dolmen Mall










Photo by Faisal Hashmi Photography










Habib Metro bank

shared by: deltaone


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Shahrah e faisal Karachi in rain

Picture by Shoib on Panoramio


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

S.T Anthony Church, Clifton Karachi

Simon's photography


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Photo by Divers reef Karachi

Karachi Sea


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Clifton

Photo by Ghafoor Khan Achakzai


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Bridge view towers, Nazimabad, Karachi

shared by hammy


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Seaview road, Karachi










Photo by Ghazali.bjs


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Does Karachi still have its abundance of colonial buildings like Mumbai?


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

^^ Yes there are quite a few


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Port area


----------



## COmountainsguy (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you for posting pictures of Karachi. Looks very interesting, and the architecture old and new looks nice.


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Very interesting indeed, lovely colonial churches too! Fascinating architecture from the colonial past, i love that preserved clock tower on the intecourse of the road there.

I would now stroll on lahore hehe, keep karachi coming.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Smfaraz. Please don't forget to add credits of photos in your next post.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Port Grand by Fariha Kr



OmI92 said:


> Port Grand, Karachi by Fariha Kr


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Near Karachi Press Club

Photos by Abdul Razzak Lakhani on Panoramio










Shahrah e Faisal










Al Tijarah Centre



















City tower










Cc Ayaz Ahmadanee.










FTC Center





























Boat Basin


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Photos by Ayaz Ahmadanee

Boat Basin










Apiit tower on ftc










FTC


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Near Shaheen Complex

Photographer: S.M Rafiq on Flickr











Karachi Port area

Pic taken by Haroon Sheikh


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Shahrah e Faisal,

Photographer: Abdul Razzak Lakhani


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Saddar

Photographer: Aqib Arif photography (fb)











Mohatta Palace

by Hani Abbas


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Seaview road, Karachi

photo by: Ahmad Bukhari










Creek Vistas, DHA VIII Karachi

Photo by Shayan.soh on flickr











Shaheed e millat road Karachi

Photographer: Ameer Hamza on flickr


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Safari Park HDR by Muneeb Ahmed


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Karachi banglows,

Riz photography


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

DHA Golf Club road, Phase VIII

Photographer: Unknown










HBL Head office

Photo by Bashir Osman


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Harbour Front Tower, Clifton*

Aqibarif Photography on facebook


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

MCB Tower 

Unknown photographer.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Ocean tower










Photo by Mundiagraphy


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Clifton Karachi










Photo by Khaula Jamil


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Karachi Timelapse Video*

Most amazing video, a true image of Karachi.

By Photographer: Fazzkazi on facebook

69847157


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Karachi Clifton Underpass*

Photographer: Fazzkazi


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Karachi Mangroves










photo by Ms Junejo, on Flickr


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Clifton Area*

Unknown photographer


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

Purple Karachi Nights by Aamir Bilal, on Flickr​


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Faisal Boulevard, Karachi

Pic by Raja Islam


Shara-e-Faisal by Raja Islam, on Flickr

FTC


FTC building, Karachi by Raja Islam, on Flickr


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Karachi Port area* An old picture

Photographer: Muhammad Irshad/IPS



mwahmed said:


> La bulliciosa ciudad portuaria de Karachi, en el sur de Pakistán, es propensa a las inundaciones. Crédito: Muhammad Arshad/IPS. by Agencia de Noticias Inter Press Service, on Flickr


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*MCB Tower Karachi*










By: Unknown.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Port Grand (food street), Karachi*










Photo by: Owais Hyder


----------



## crusneto (Jun 25, 2013)

Maravilhosa!!


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Photo by: Fasih Ahmed


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Port Grand Karachi*


Food and colours ! by ZeeshanRizvi, on Flickr


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Shaheen Complex










Unknown


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Public Park, somewhere in Karachi










By Khalid Amin


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Double post


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Sunset by Sadia Sarfaraz










Sohrab Interchange, Karachi










Unknown photographer on Facebook


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Karachi Jinnah Airpot Aerial view*










Photo from: pakistaniaviation.com


----------



## NorthWestern (Dec 1, 2008)

Awesome pictures @mwahmed !!!


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Askari Park, University road*

by: smartali on panoramio












Saint Patricks Cathedral, Karachi

by: ijaz ahmed mughal












Kothari parade, Clifton

by: skybolt on panoramio


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

edit


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

This is a great thread on Karachi! Just came across it! Great work mwahmed! Keep it up! You are making us proud!!!


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Ocean Tower Karachi,

Photo by: oogabooga on M.P Skyscrapercity.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Kemari, Karachi

Photographer: *Rizwan Bhiriya*


IMG_3750 by Rizwan Bhiriya, on Flickr

Clifton



ocean tower by Rizwan Bhiriya, on Flickr


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*MCB Tower Karachi*

Photographer: Imran Bari


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Photo credit Israr shah, fazz kazi & CDGK


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Nazimabad Karachi

Photographer: Abdul Razzak Lakhani on panoramio


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Agha Khan University*

Ag


mwahmed said:


> Boss Diary Photography.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

DLT


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Fireworks at new year Night 2014 @ Karachi Port










by mundiagraphy


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Dolmen Harbour Front by Fahad Sadiq










Saddar Area



Metropole said:


> Backside from MCB Tower
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Karachi By Wasif Malik


Karachi Pakistan Sights 047 by WasifMalik, on Flickr



Karachi Pakistan Sights 029 by WasifMalik, on Flickr


Karachi Pakistan Sights 055 by WasifMalik, on Flickr


Karachi Pakistan Sights 055 by WasifMalik, on Flickr


Karachi Pakistan Sights 054 by WasifMalik, on Flickr


Karachi Pakistan Sights 010 by WasifMalik, on Flickr


Karachi Pakistan Sights 030 by WasifMalik, on Flickr


Karachi Pakistan Sights 032 by WasifMalik, on Flickr


Karachi Pakistan Sights 038 by WasifMalik, on Flickr


Karachi Pakistan Sights 052 by WasifMalik, on Flickr


Karachi Pakistan Sights 053 by WasifMalik, on Flickr


Karachi Pakistan Sights 094 by WasifMalik, on Flickr


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Photos taken by Me.

Ocean Centre


----------



## Savori_Paki (Apr 3, 2013)

Techno Ciy, Saddar



















Credits: Unknown


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

^^ First pic is by Aliraza Khatri..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice updates from Karachi


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Near Karachi Port*

by aawiseman


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Aerial view of II Chundigar road Karachi

Photographer: Moin


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Port Grand Karachi by Rehman Khan


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

MC Donald's Karachi



OmI92 said:


> Sunset at SeaView behind Mc Donald's Karachi by Israr Shah..


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Photo by Ahmed Bukhari on KKH

Dolmen City, Clifton, Karachi


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Askari bank building by Abdul Razzak Lakhani


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

SM Road by M. Bukhari










Shahrah e Faisal near Airport


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Clifton


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Rimjhim towers at Saforah


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Nice pic mwahmed! Keep it up! kay:



mwahmed said:


> Askari bank building by Abdul Razzak Lakhani


I've never seen this building up close! Nice!


----------



## lil hamza (Apr 28, 2014)

mwahmed said:


> Clifton


Nice kind of gives it a Miami glimpse thanks mwahmed :cheers:


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Creek Vistas Apartments at DHA VIII Karachi










Photographer: Hyder


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Old photo of Clifton by Ibrahim M.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Old is gold. Some old pics

DHA I 










Skyline in 2009










National Bank of Pakistan Tower 

Credit: Adnan Sheikh


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Agha Khan International University and Hospital


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

P.E.C.H.S Karachi


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Nice looking pics!! Keep it up!! kay:


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

FTC Karachi


----------



## Rhino (Dec 31, 2004)

I wonder who sponsored that portion of the Free-Way


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Centre Point Tower Karachi

Photos by CP Officials.




















Clifton

Photos by Sameer Ahmed Photography


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Bahadurabad










Credit Hamza Hussain










Mazar e Qaid










Shahrah e Qaideen










Emerald Tower Clifton


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Shahrah e Faisal

Pic by me


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Clifton


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Bahadurabad

H2s Clicks


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Karachi Lights. :cheers:


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

P.E.C.H.S, Karachi

Source: Unknown


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Giant Icon tower U/C in Clifton beach area.











Facebook.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Clifton

Source: Property365


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

mwahmed said:


> *Elphinston Street Karachi*
> 
> *Source*


please delete this picture. 
it's not a good one.


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Jinnah international Airport*








*SOURCE*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*clifton beach*








*source:* instagram


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Manora beach by Me, on Flickr


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*habib bank plaza by Me, on Flickr*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*ocean tower by Me*, on Flickr


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Never thought that Karachi looks like that.
I really like it.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Frere Hall Karachi*

Photo Credit


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Boat Basin*

*Source*


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Shri Varun Dev Mandir , Manora










*Photo Credit*


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Charcoal BBQ, Do Darya Food Street, DHA*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*buildings on Faisal boulevard *

Source


*KDA scheme 1 - Karsaz Road*
Source


*Karsaz Road*
source


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*dolmen city*








*Source: instagram*

*clifton*








*Source: instagram*

*Bahria icon tower - Pakistan's tallest building under construction*








*Source*

*civil lines area*








*source: instagram*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Street Scenes & People*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Dolmen Mall , Clifton*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Jinnah ave. , bahria town*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*street racings*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice updates from Karachi


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

The Mohatta Palace is located in Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan. It was built by Shivratan Chandraratan Mohatta, a Hindu Marwari businessman from modern day Rajasthan in India, as his summer home in 1927.
The architect of the palace was Agha Ahmed Hussain.
However, Mohatta could enjoy this building for only about two decades before the independence, after which he left Karachi for India. He built the Palace in the tradition of stone palaces in Rajasthan, using pink Jodhpur stone in combination with the local yellow stone from Gizri. The amalgam gave the palace a distinctive presence in an elegant neighbourhood, characterised by Indo-Saracenic architecture which was located not far from the sea.








*source: https://www.facebook.com/ShahzebVak...0357498470523/437609026412034/?type=1&theater*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Clifton









Faisal boulevard









firdousi boulevard


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*views from ocean tower*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

clifton beach









clifton - posh area of city









outside ocean mall - Clifton area









new underpass in clifton area


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Port grand - food street & entertainment complex*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*ocean tower*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*street scenes & People*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*center point tower*

*ARCHITECT: ARCOP (pvt) LTD*

*Credits: Shabih Haider Photography*



*Exterior*






















*Interior*































*Roof top*































*view of residential area from center point tower*


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

Pakistanis and Iranians look similar ethnically.. are Pakistanis also of persian origin?


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

bairagi said:


> Pakistanis and Iranians look similar ethnically.. are Pakistanis also of persian origin?


well there is a long detail.

so please check these links:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakistanis

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethnic_groups_in_Pakistan


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

m.sohaib98 said:


> well there is a long detail.
> 
> so please check these links:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the pointers! Pakistan's ethnic diversity is truely mind boggling.. :nuts:


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*street scenes*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! with these photos, I'm seeing the real Karachi. I'm impressed.
BTW, what's the ethnicity of those good looking men and women?


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*University of Karachi*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Habib University , Karachi*





































*PHOTOGRAPHY: SHABIH HAIDER
*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*source: https://www.facebook.com/bcubepictu...964182210324/1457527031220705/?type=1&theater*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=892612940794022&set=oa.966064193436401&type=1&theater*










*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=892613010794015&set=oa.966064193436401&type=1&theater*










*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=892613204127329&set=oa.966064193436401&type=1&theater*










*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=892613240793992&set=oa.966064193436401&type=1&theater*









*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=892613487460634&set=oa.966064193436401&type=1&theater*









*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=890365931018723&set=gm.963837283659092&type=1&theater*


----------



## ReginaWills (Jul 30, 2015)

Downtown by m.sohaib98


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Faisal boulevard *








*source: https://www.facebook.com/karachiCit...49556483176/10153143288848177/?type=1&theater*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*do darya*








*SOurce: https://www.facebook.com/1308261002...826100276236/1250221345003367/?type=1&theater*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*street inside university of Karachi*








*source: https://www.facebook.com/1308261002...0826100276236/944092112282960/?type=3&theater*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*https://www.facebook.com/hamzasimje...3031241172093/403651143110100/?type=3&theater*









*https://www.facebook.com/hamzasimje...3031241172093/405114256297122/?type=3&theater*









*https://www.facebook.com/hamzasimje...3031241172093/405114636297084/?type=3&theater*









*https://www.facebook.com/hamzasimje...3031241172093/408485979293283/?type=3&theater*









*https://www.facebook.com/hamzasimje...3031241172093/408486755959872/?type=3&theater*

Mausoleum of Quaid e Azam








*https://www.facebook.com/hamzasimje...3031241172093/408883225920225/?type=3&theater*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Do darya*








*Source: https://www.facebook.com/KarachiTra...2578651497346/894249753996896/?type=1&theater*


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Karachi*


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*FTC*



















*Shahra e Faisal*









*Beach*




























Credits: m.sohaib98

*Al Tijarah Center*












*Char Minar*


















*Sea shells at sea view*










*Habib Bank Plaza*



















*Ocean Tower*










*Port trust*

Credits: m.sohaib98



*Credits: m.sohaib98*

*'Dolmen Harbour Front Tower' and under construction 'Dolmen Twin Towers'*


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Icon tower U/C Karachi


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Sea View











by Syed Irfan Zuberi on flickr

Hotel tower

Bahia Town flyover &Underpass Karachi (58) by SYED IRFAN ZUBERI, on Flickr

Bahia Town flyover &Underpass Karachi (38) by SYED IRFAN ZUBERI, on Flickr

Bahia Town flyover &Underpass Karachi (47) by SYED IRFAN ZUBERI, on Flickr

Bahia Town flyover &Underpass Karachi (24) by SYED IRFAN ZUBERI, on Flickr

Bahia Town flyover &Underpass Karachi (4) by SYED IRFAN ZUBERI, on Flickr

Yes it is Karachi <3

Bahia Town flyover &Underpass Karachi (19) by SYED IRFAN ZUBERI, on Flickr

Bahia Town flyover &Underpass Karachi (20) by SYED IRFAN ZUBERI, on Flickr

Bahia Town flyover &Underpass Karachi (15) by SYED IRFAN ZUBERI, on Flickr

Bahia Town flyover &Underpass Karachi (16) by SYED IRFAN ZUBERI, on Flickr

Bahia Town flyover &Underpass Karachi (36) by SYED IRFAN ZUBERI, on Flickr


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*frere hall & garden*








*source: https://www.facebook.com/SmazPhotog...229767be4&size=2048,1248&fbid=911379985611490*

*Gulistan-e-johar*








*https://www.facebook.com/SmazPhotog...8185054597657/886216254794530/?type=3&theater*

*Shahrah-e-Quaideen*








*https://www.facebook.com/SmazPhotog...8185054597657/834899199926236/?type=3&theater*

*Bahdurabad*








*https://www.facebook.com/SmazPhotog...8185054597657/829524337130389/?type=3&theater*

*Bahdurabad*








*https://www.facebook.com/SmazPhotog...8185054597657/829521540464002/?type=3&theater*

*IBA aman tower*








*https://www.facebook.com/SmazPhotog...8185054597657/797192077030282/?type=3&theater*

*Dolmen city - harbour front*








*https://www.facebook.com/SmazPhotog...8185054597657/790570357692454/?type=3&theater*

*Mohatta palace*








*https://www.facebook.com/SmazPhotog...8185054597657/738433212906169/?type=3&theater*










*https://www.facebook.com/SmazPhotog...8185054597657/733273020088855/?type=3&theater*










*https://www.facebook.com/SmazPhotog...8185054597657/682302135185944/?type=3&theater*

* Avari Towers*








*https://www.facebook.com/SmazPhotog...8185054597657/517114161704743/?type=3&theater*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Mirror view of clifton area*








*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0536846249447.494011.628504446&type=3&theater*


Pink of the early morning by Muhammad Uzair Qadri, on Flickr


Shaheen Complex, Karachi by Zubair Ahmed Madani, on Flickr


Karachi- Income Tax Building by Zubair Ahmed Madani, on Flickr


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Evening at Sea View by Abbas Clicks, on Flickr


national museum of pak 110214 by rzafar, on Flickr


The Pearl Continental Hotel in Karachi, Pakistan - January 2011 by Saffy H, on Flickr


Views of Karachi from the Pearl Continental Hotel, Karachi, Pakistan - January 2011 by Saffy H, on Flickr


Views of Karachi from the Pearl Continental Hotel, Karachi, Pakistan - January 2011 by Saffy H, on Flickr


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Frere Hall by Muhammad Uzair Qadri, on Flickr


Nathia Gali beach, Hawks bay is... by Ahmed Abdul Rehman, on Flickr


The once famous paradise point, Hawks... by Ahmed Abdul Rehman, on Flickr


Just beach things! #karachi #Pakistan #beach... by Ahmed Abdul Rehman, on Flickr


Frere Hall is one of the... by Ahmed Abdul Rehman, on Flickr


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

151497306


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Moiyyedi Manzil aka Lal Building by Kashif Muhammad Farooq, on Flickr


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Karachi sky line by Kashif Muhammad Farooq, on Flickr


----------

